# [WR] Rami Sbahi - 20 FMC single



## rybaby (Jul 12, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1035&cat=15&rnd=2

Crazy...



Rami said:


> WARNING: Before looking at my solution, please try it yourself. It might not be so obvious if you do it yourself. Some of you will probably find it, but some of you might not. Just try it first before "hating" please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 12, 2015)

"After his premoves the solution was really obvious."

From inside sources, would like to see the solution.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 12, 2015)

I need to see this scramble + solution.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 12, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> "After his premoves the solution was really obvious."
> 
> From inside sources, would like to see the solution.



I guess nobody else did the same premoves; second best result was 28. I'm interested in how obvious it actually was.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 12, 2015)

Wooow 0.o


----------



## cashis (Jul 12, 2015)

wow so many wrs broken this weekend
also, what was the mean, if they did one?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 12, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> "After his premoves the solution was really obvious."
> 
> From inside sources, would like to see the solution.



Isn't that often the case? The hard(est) part is being able to identify the best premoves...

But yeah I'm very interested to see the solution also 

And of course congrats and gj to Rami :tu


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 12, 2015)

He now holds WRs in the quickest and the (tied) longest WCA events.


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, awesome!! :tu

Congrats!

Looking forward to seeing the solution.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 12, 2015)

cashis said:


> wow so many wrs broken this weekend
> also, what was the mean, if they did one?



Last attempt is happening now, first solve was a 29.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 12, 2015)

Rami is quite hard to nemesise now  Very well done! A truly amazing cuber <3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2015)

I didn't know he is THAT good at FMC! Congrats!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 12, 2015)

gogogogogo wr mean


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2015)

Wat? Crazy. I also wanna see this solution.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 12, 2015)

VGJ, Rami! Now get that WR mean!


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 12, 2015)

Noice!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 12, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I didn't know he is THAT good at FMC! Congrats!



It's his overall PB


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 12, 2015)

Congrats, Rami!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 12, 2015)

haha wow

He beat 2x2 WR single which was the oldest standing WR, now he tied this which was the next oldest standing WR.


----------



## TPC (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, that's amazing. Vgj Rami! And like others have already said, gogogogo for WR mean!


----------



## cashis (Jul 12, 2015)

Mean should be done around now?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 12, 2015)

cashis said:


> Mean should be done around now?



They've only got two results in for the final scramble :/


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 12, 2015)

I can only imagine his reaction(if their was one)


----------



## Sajwo (Jul 12, 2015)

what is the last result?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 12, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> what is the last result?



Cubecomps show DNS.


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> They've only got two results in for the final scramble :/


There's a third one now!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 12, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Cubecomps show DNS.



It takes some time to check FMC results, but someone at the comp probably knows by now.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 12, 2015)

He got a 32 on the last attempt.
Source: Nathan Dwyer


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 12, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I can only imagine his reaction(if their was one)



Yeah, if there was one, it would be horribly distracting and annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 12, 2015)

This is Rami on Sammy's computer. Here's a quick overview:

2 move to pseudo 2x2 found on normal. Ryan (got 28) also found this, but didn't see much better after it. I switched after these two moves.
6 move 2x2x3
16 moves to AB3C
4 moves cancelled during insertions

WARNING: Before looking at my solution, please try it yourself. It might not be so obvious if you do it yourself. Some of you will probably find it, but some of you might not. Just try it first before "hating" please.



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 L' D L2 F U2 F L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F R2
Inverse scramble: R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 F' U2 F' L2 D' L U2

R2 B' // pseudo 2x2x2
switch to inverse (B R2 premove on inverse): 
L (preserve pair)
D F L2 // 2x2x3
F2 R' F' R // woah
U F U F' U F // AB3C

skeleton on inverse:
L D F L2 F2 R' F' R U F U F' U F B R2

skeleton on normal scramble: R2 B' F' U' F U' F' U' R' * F R F2 L2 F' D' L'

Insert at *: R U R' D R U' R' D'

final (20): R2 B' F' U' F U' F' R' D R U' R' D' F R F2 L2 F' D' L'


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 12, 2015)

mitch1234 said:


> He got a 32 on the last attempt.
> Source: Nathan Dwyer



Yep -- it's up on cubecomps now. 27 mean. Equal 8th in the world.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2015)

28 mean is still VERY good  again congrats on the results


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2015)

Wtf, Rami? You're young, you're supposed to just be fast. FMC is for old people so we can at least feel wise. Jeez.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 12, 2015)

dang man


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2015)

wut vgj Rami


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2015)

Dang, sick solution. So lucky and awesome (but still nice job seeing that pseudoblock and going with it). Congrats!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 12, 2015)

Must impressive WR to me in a bit. Congrats Rami. You are becoming a beast.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

Stefan said:


> You're young, you're supposed to just be fast.


Pfft. I wish.


----------



## Berd (Jul 12, 2015)

The one event I didn't expect for a 2x2 wr holder. .. super gj!


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 12, 2015)

Damn... GJ Rami!

Here I sit, hoping to make FMC my thing... Guess that'll need much more practice now...

But seriously, well done, I'll make sure to analyse your solution and learn from it


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2015)

Dang that's an awesome solution.

Congrats!


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jul 13, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Here I sit, hoping to make FMC my thing... Guess that'll need much more practice now...



I feel the exact same way...

Still, GJ Mr. Romney Spaghetti


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 13, 2015)

_Puts money on Usain Bolt to set marathon WR_


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 13, 2015)

OMG rami ur a beast...so pro at everything... much GJs!!!



Memphis3000 said:


> I feel the exact same way...
> 
> Still, GJ Mr. *rice-a-Rami-swahili-salami-Sbahi*



ftfy


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 13, 2015)

Whoa, nice one Rami!

Looking for a 2-move pseudo-222 then switching (which was mentioned earlier in the thread), I managed to find the skeleton quickly and the insertion once I managed to apply the skeleton correctly while checking. Took a while to even spot the 2-moves, after that there's a few nice looking options. Without looking at the scramble for that start, I doubt I would have found the solution, so well spotted sir.

Edit: Optimal is 18 moves btw - U F' B U' F' U D B' U L U2 L' D L2 F' D2 B' L (18f*)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Dang that's an awesome solution.
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks! At least somebody has respect for this. 



newtonbase said:


> _Puts money on Usain Bolt to set marathon WR_



looooooool 



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Whoa, nice one Rami!
> 
> Looking for a 2-move pseudo-222 then switching (which was mentioned earlier in the thread), I managed to find the skeleton quickly and the insertion once I managed to apply the skeleton correctly while checking. Took a while to even spot the 2-moves, after that there's a few nice looking options. Without looking at the scramble for that start, I doubt I would have found the solution, so well spotted sir.
> 
> Edit: Optimal is 18 moves btw - U F' B U' F' U D B' U L U2 L' D L2 F' D2 B' L (18f*)



Thanks! 

Mmmmm... interesting. That'll help when describing this to non-cubers (if they ever ask...) so they can get a perspective on this, perhaps.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 13, 2015)

Coolster01's Signature said:


> PBs! | 2x2 WRs - 0.58 Single & 1.55 2x2 Average | 2BLD UWRs | 3.49 NAR Skewb Average | 11.158 Skype Team BLD UWR | 3x3 w/ Feet NAR mo3 - 39.10 | 3.28 Official Pyraminx avg5 | WR FMC - 20


FTFY


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jul 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ftfy



Romney Sba-hi

ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 13, 2015)

Rami and I were almost late to the attempt. We arrived about 90 seconds before the papers were passed out.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Rami and I were almost late to the attempt. We arrived about 90 seconds before the papers were passed out.



Yes. Please send me the vids that have to do with this FMC attempt! I'm gonna make a vid with:

1. Us running to FMC (before)
2. Reconstruction of the FMC, maybe a stop motion turning thing (the actual solve)
3. Kit checking my explanation (after)
4. A little commentary about my thoughts on the solve (after)


----------



## cashis (Jul 13, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes. Please send me the vids that have to do with this FMC attempt! I'm gonna make a vid with:
> 
> 1. Us running to FMC (before)
> 2. Reconstruction of the FMC, maybe a stop motion turning thing (the actual solve)
> ...



can't wait


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 13, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> running to FMC



sounds promising


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> sounds promising



It was like a minute or two:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Hun...d5f67ed13b!2m2!1d-83.7416064!2d42.2752672!3e2


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 13, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> It was like a minute or two:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Hun...d5f67ed13b!2m2!1d-83.7416064!2d42.2752672!3e2



Nice lunch choice! Glad you made it back in time.

This scramble just had so many promising starts. Discussed it with a lot of people today, and everyone was able to find completely different things that definitely looked promising. Rami just happened to pick the most promising one, and it worked out well!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Nice lunch choice! Glad you made it back in time.
> 
> This scramble just had so many promising starts. Discussed it with a lot of people today, and everyone was able to find completely different things that definitely looked promising. Rami just happened to pick the most promising one, and it worked out well!



lol, thanks! It wasn't easy... 

Yep, that's exactly it!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 13, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> lol, thanks! It wasn't easy...


Wow, I didn't even know you were interested in FMC. Great job!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 13, 2015)

I wonder how much Rami's work with 1-looking 2x2s helps him with FMC.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Wow, I didn't even know you were interested in FMC. Great job!



Yep, I have my 200 solve FMC session right here with me. xD



DeeDubb said:


> I wonder how much Rami's work with 1-looking 2x2s helps him with FMC.



0


----------



## timeless (Jul 13, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Yep, I have my 200 solve FMC session right here with me. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 0




how many hours of cubing do you play per day?


----------



## NeilH (Jul 13, 2015)

Rami you should make a video walking us through what you saw during the solve and how you found your solution, and perhaps what other potential starts you may have gone with.

EDIT: We also need a reaction video


----------



## qqwref (Jul 13, 2015)

timeless: Rami don't play


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2015)

Not just an LL skip, proper FMC stuff :tu

Really not looking forward to a sub 20 FMC WR.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 13, 2015)

Huge congrats Rami, Awesome!

Am I the only one picturing Rami trying very hard to keep quiet once he found the 4 move cancellation insertion? xD


----------



## pdilla (Jul 13, 2015)

moralsh said:


> Huge congrats Rami, Awesome!
> 
> Am I the only one picturing Rami trying very hard to keep quiet once he found the 4 move cancellation insertion? xD



First thing I imagined. Just those eyes buggin out, trying to not jump out of his seat. lol


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 13, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Thanks! At least somebody has respect for this.



Why wouldn't one have respect for it? It is a simple fact that FMC solutions in the sub23 range either need

- a decent amount of luck and a good cuber with advanced FMC skills or
- a really stupid amount of luck and a big skip.

Your solution proves that you belong to the first category. You happened to draw a good ticket in the FMC scramble lottery and managed to use it well with your FMC skills, hence congratz and enjoy the record.


----------



## okayama (Jul 13, 2015)

Sebastien said:


> Coolster01 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! At least somebody has respect for this.
> ...



+1

Congrats Rami!


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jul 13, 2015)

He's getting all the WRs that were held the longest. If this keeps up, he'll get the pyra WR too.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 13, 2015)

MennoniteCuber1 said:


> He's getting all the WRs that were held the longest. If this keeps up, he'll get the pyra WR too.



Good luck getting 3x3 avg.


----------



## Julian (Jul 13, 2015)

moralsh said:


> Am I the only one picturing Rami trying very hard to keep quiet once he found the 4 move cancellation insertion? xD





pdilla said:


> First thing I imagined. Just those eyes buggin out, trying to not jump out of his seat. lol


Yeah, this definitely did not happen lol

Anyway, massive congrats, Rami. It's gonna haunt me that I didn't find this


----------



## Myachii (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a new found respect for you Rami. 2x2 is one thing but FMC requires much more skill, it isn't just ractice like the NxN events, you need to know the cube and have a large database of algorithms in your mind to be good at it. Although this scramble was lucky, you still managed to get a sub-30 move mean which is incredible.

Next stop, Pyraminx single


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I have a new found respect for you Rami. 2x2 is one thing but FMC requires much more skill, it isn't just ractice like the NxN events, you need to know the cube and have a large database of algorithms in your mind to be good at it. Although this scramble was lucky, you still managed to get a sub-30 move mean which is incredible.
> 
> Next stop, Pyraminx single



I entirely disagree, I think there is far more skill in getting 2x2 average WR than FMC single world record.



> you need to know the cube and have a large database of algorithms in your mind to be good at it



Sounds like a good description of the skills needed for 2x2, yet you use it to describe his FMC single.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 13, 2015)

timeless said:


> how many hours of cubing do you play per day?



He does not cube. He only plays rummy.

(SCNR. And that stupid joke works better in French (French word for "rummy" is "rami").)


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 13, 2015)

So was that solution optimal then?


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

2180161 said:


> So was that solution optimal then?


No. Optimal was 18.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Next stop, Pyraminx single



... or 10BLD or something.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I have a new found respect for you Rami. 2x2 is one thing but FMC requires much more skill, it isn't just ractice like the NxN events, you need to know the cube and have a large database of algorithms in your mind to be good at it. Although this scramble was lucky, you still managed to get a sub-30 move mean which is incredible.
> 
> Next stop, Pyraminx single [emoji14]





Tim Major said:


> I entirely disagree, I think there is far more skill in getting 2x2 average WR than FMC single world record.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good description of the skills needed for 2x2, yet you use it to describe his FMC single.


Tim is absolutely right. I got a 28.33 mean and I'm not even full OLL.


----------



## G2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff [excuse the tiny spam, I can't believe what happened]

I can't believe this OMGGG

Rami is the next Feliks, for sure... OMG!!

20 moves!!!!!!! WTFFFF


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 13, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Tim is absolutely right. I got a 28.33 mean and I'm not even full OLL.



Yep. To get sub 30 mo3 in FMC you just need to 
1. be good at blockbuilding
2. Know what premoves/NISS is and how to use it
3. Know how to do insertions
4. Get a little lucky (or just be awesome like few people and almost always get good solutions  )

0 algs needed


----------



## Myachii (Jul 13, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> I entirely disagree, I think there is far more skill in getting 2x2 average WR than FMC single world record.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good description of the skills needed for 2x2, yet you use it to describe his FMC single.



I may have exaggerated a bit when I said the FMC WR is much better than the 2x2 average, but I like the fact that Rami challenges the 'Young speedcubers only solve 2x2, Pyra and Skewb well' stereotype by setting a WR in the event that everyone expects young speedcubers to do the least.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh boy I hope there's a video!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I may have exaggerated a bit when I said the FMC WR is much better than the 2x2 average, but I like the fact that Rami challenges the 'Young speedcubers only solve 2x2, Pyra and Skewb well' stereotype by setting a WR in the event that everyone expects young speedcubers to do the least.



Loool, Lucas breaks that stereotype with 2x2-5x5. 

But Drew Brads does kinda fit that... plus 3x3. Oh, and Kevin Gerhardt. Geez, I think this is a valid stereotype. XD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 14, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Loool, Lucas breaks that stereotype with 2x2-5x5.
> 
> But Drew Brads does kinda fit that... plus 3x3. Oh, and Kevin Gerhardt. Geez, I think this is a valid stereotype



Until you remember Yu Da-Hyun...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Until you remember Yu Da-Hyun...



LOLOLOLOLOLOL so true. But she only cubes because discipline. I don't think she really has a choice to do events that she likes.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not an old man yet guys


----------



## Myachii (Jul 14, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Loool, Lucas breaks that stereotype with 2x2-5x5.
> 
> But Drew Brads does kinda fit that... plus 3x3. Oh, and Kevin Gerhardt. Geez, I think this is a valid stereotype. XD



It's because younger cubers have much shorter attention spans than older ones. They'd prefer to do 100 2x2 solves instead of a few 7x7 solves because they simply get bored of it a few minutes into the solve. Which is why, for example, the skewb single WR holder and the former single WR holder are both quite young.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> It's because younger cubers have much shorter attention spans than older ones. They'd prefer to do 100 2x2 solves instead of a few 7x7 solves because they simply get bored of it a few minutes into the solve. Which is why, for example, the skewb WR holder and the former WR holder are both quite young.



How old do you think Jay is?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 14, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> How old do you think Jay is?



I meant the single WR lol, let me change that.

But of course there are exceptions to the stereotype.


----------



## KevinG (Jul 14, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Loool, Lucas breaks that stereotype with 2x2-5x5.
> 
> But Drew Brads does kinda fit that... plus 3x3. Oh, and Kevin Gerhardt. Geez, I think this is a valid stereotype. XD


Ey..
I'm not bad at 4 and 5 either... XD


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> It's because younger cubers have much shorter attention spans than older ones. They'd prefer to do 100 2x2 solves instead of a few 7x7 solves because they simply get bored of it a few minutes into the solve. Which is why, for example, the skewb single WR holder and the former single WR holder are both quite young.



Yeah, 7x7 is for old geezers like Kevin and Feliks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Loool, Lucas breaks that stereotype with 2x2-5x5.
> 
> But Drew Brads does kinda fit that... plus 3x3. Oh, and Kevin Gerhardt. Geez, I think this is a valid stereotype. XD



except drew brads isnt considered a young cuber. young (in cubing) is like under 13.



XTowncuber said:


> Yeah, 7x7 is for old geezers like Kevin and Feliks.



lol.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 14, 2015)

Finaly someone tied the oldest standing WR! GJ Rhami!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> except drew brads isnt considered a young cuber. young (in cubing) is like under 13.



Young is <19 



Mollerz said:


> How old do you think Jay is?



12? 11?



Myachii said:


> It's because younger cubers have much shorter attention spans than older ones. They'd prefer to do 100 2x2 solves instead of a few 7x7 solves because they simply get bored of it a few minutes into the solve. Which is why, for example, the skewb single WR holder and the former single WR holder are both quite young.



100 2x2 solves needs the focus to keep inspecting constantly and maximizing tps on each solve. I'm "old" (19) and even when I was practicing I would rarely do more than 20 solves in a session. I think it's more that they have smaller hands, and also faster reflexes/potential turn speed, which is perfect for events like 2x2 where the puzzle is small, and tps is a huge factor.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Young is <19



in the general public, yes, anyone who isnt an adult is considered young, but in cubing, most of us are like 15 ish. so under 13 is young. over like 22 is old. sorry.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 14, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Yep. To get sub 30 mo3 in FMC you just need to
> 1. be good at blockbuilding
> 2. Know what premoves/NISS is and how to use it
> 3. Know how to do insertions
> ...



I know none of this............



Spoiler



and that's why I'm the best!!!!!


*fail*


----------



## Myachii (Jul 14, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> 100 2x2 solves needs the focus to keep inspecting constantly and maximizing tps on each solve. I'm "old" (19) and even when I was practicing I would rarely do more than 20 solves in a session. I think it's more that they have smaller hands, and also faster reflexes/potential turn speed, which is perfect for events like 2x2 where the puzzle is small, and tps is a huge factor.



I didn't think about that actually.. that's a good point. Another two reasons could be the size of the puzzle (wrist turns becoming necessary for some) and also lack of improvement. Although we all would love to be World Class, younger cubers have less patience and like to see constant improvement and short solves. Although the 7x7 World Record is 2:34, younger cubers would much prefer to see sub-3 second times on their stackmats than several minute ones. Also, with events like 7x7, if they spend 5 or so minutes doing a solve and don't break their PB or get a fast solve, they'll start to become less motivated to solve the puzzle, because they see themselves spending lots of time on a solve and getting nothing in return, whereas if it were 2x2, if they get a bad solve, it's only cost them 5 seconds of their time.

And to all the other posts, when I say 'young cubers' I mean under 13 year olds.

This is why I think that in 6 or 7 years time, records in small events will constantly be getting broken, whilst 6x6 and 7x7 records will be left to gather dust, because the younger cubers who have become fast at these events will only want to practice them even as they grow older instead of switching to a larger puzzle and starting all over again.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ...over like 22 is old. sorry.


Damn.


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

yay generalization


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> over like 22 is old. sorry.



Damn. I'm old


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Damn.





tseitsei said:


> Damn. I'm old



didnt wanna offend anyone but all im saying is that speedcubers are an unusually young community. Don't believe me? go to a comp.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> didnt wanna offend anyone but all im saying is that speedcubers are an unusually young community. Don't believe me? go to a comp.



Don't worry not offended 

And yeah I know. I think in all Finnish comps only competitors that have been older than me have been parents of some younger competitors


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> in the general public, yes, anyone who isnt an adult is considered young, but in cubing, most of us are like 15 ish. so under 13 is young. over like 22 is old. sorry.


Young is under 50


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 14, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Young is under 50



Excellent. I have nearly 7 years of youth left.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## APdRF (Jul 28, 2015)

Hahaha so cool, congrats again on the WR!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Great video!


----------

